

Show HN: Type Fu - desktop-like app done with HTML5/Node.js/CoffeeScript - jarek-foksa
http://type-fu.com/

======
jarek-foksa
The app currently runs only on WebKit-based browsers. There are also OSX [1]
and Ubuntu [2] versions which share the same code base.

[1] <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/type-fu/id509818877>

[2] <https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/type-fu/>

